# Changer le graveur CD d'un macbook



## Liyad (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

Après pas mal de recherche sur le net infructueuse, je me tourne vers vous.

Mon macbook ne gère la gravure que des DVD-R(W) et commence à être un peu fatigué. Qui plus est, il est assez bruyant lors de l'insertion/extraction d'un CD. C'est pourquoi je vous souhaiterez le changer. Comme il n'est plus sous garanti, je vais devoir faire l'opération moi même.

C'est pourquoi j'aimerez trouver un tuto (avec photo de préférence) pour changer le graveur d'un macbook rev A du démontage au remontage et savoir quels norme je dois respecté (taille et connectique) pour le remplacent.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## anneee (24 Février 2008)

http://www.kodawarisan.com/macbook/macbook001.html

http://www.repairyourmac.com/macbook_13in.pdf


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Février 2008)

J'ai fait ça sur le mien ... 
Le lecteur ne sera pas beaucoup plus silencieux, mais fera des bruits un peut moins.... comment dire..... on aura un peut moins l'impression qu'il est en train de plier du métal tout en y laissent les dents dessus  

Note : quand tu en est au démontage du lecteur CD ....... 

En haut à gauche du lecteur (quand tu le regarde de dessus), il y à une vis cachée par des fils. Il faut dégager ces fils, et enlever cette vis. Quand tu as retiré la vis, tu replonge ton tourne-vis : La petite tige métallique qui est solidaire du lecteur de CD est en fait une glissière qui passe sous le dessous du graveur de CD, et qui vient s'insérer dans le plastique du MacBook, à l'opposé, dans la façade latérale droite du MacBook. 
Tu dois donc tirer cette glissière vers la gauche (attention à ce que tu fait ! Pas de dérapage !! ) afin de débloquer la glissière de la façade. 
Ensuite, tu peux commencer à retirer le graveur de CD. 

(Il y à quand même d'autres vis, mais celle-la est celle que l'on oublie tout le temps  )


----------



## Liyad (24 Février 2008)

Merci vous deux !

Par contre, ton lien PDF ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Février 2008)

C'est pour ça que j'ai apporté précision.... car avec l'autre page, on ne voit pas cette partie là... et j'ai forcé sans avoir dévissé, moi  


Il à fallut aplatir avant de remettre le nouveau graveur de DVD.


----------



## Liyad (24 Février 2008)

Tu sais quel norme c'est ? Sata ? Pata ? Ide ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Février 2008)

Norme MacBook ?  Apple Peut-être ?

J'ai acheté le mien sur MacWay "Pour MacBook" il était écris. Visiblement, pas de souci


----------



## Liyad (24 Février 2008)

Sauf que ce site prend une marge considérable, donc j'évite 

De toute facon, je pense à un graveur externe, sa me coutera moins chère et sa m'arrange d'avoir quelque chose de transportable et connectable sur d'autre ordi si besoin


----------



## .Spirit (24 Février 2008)

Salut,

D'après les informations système:
matériel -> ATA -> on voit les caractéristiques du superdrive... il serait en ATA ?

Ca peut peut-être répondre à ta question..


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Février 2008)

C'est une bonne idée, d'autant que je crois bien que les lecteurs des MacBook sont plus fins que d'ordinaire, mais d'une marque dont la qualité est discutable.

Ça t'éviterais de démonter ton MacBook pour rien ou alors d'avoir un mac book tordu parce que tu as forcé pour faire rentrer le nouveau lecteur de CD & revisser le clavier par dessus.


----------



## Liyad (24 Février 2008)

Ce sont des 9,5 mm d'épaisseur en norme ATA 

Mais pas de démontage du macbook, d'une part j'ai trop peur de faire une bêtise, d'autre part le côté pratique d'un graveur modulable m'intéresse.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## Fabou (25 Février 2008)

Macway, c'est très cher, en effet.

Mais, je me suis laissé tenter par le graveur externe firewire (pionneer) à 79.  Je te l'accorde, il est très moche (style bunker russe), mais la qualité n'a rien à voir avec le lecteur/graveur superdrive de série, qui n'est vraiment pas terrible.


----------

